# bopper and cinny



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok seems i was misinformed about cinny and bopper both being females they have been verry close in fact preening each other and not letting shadow near cinny well tonight bopper was doing the dirty deed with cinny as soon as they started shadow wanted to get in the action well bopper and cinny would not stay near him/her they went to the other corner and continued there funbopper is the pied and cinny is the cinnamon pearl so i,m going to get shadow dna and be sure before i get him/her a mate


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Dirty birds  Are you going to separate them for now?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes once i get another cage wich will not be till the end of may


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok now once they are healthy enough to breed with bopper being a pied male and cinny a pearl cinnamon female what would the chicks be


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I believe you would get all normal greys, with males being split to cinnamon and pearl, and any of them could be split to pied. Unless, of course, the parents are hiding some genes, then you could get other mutations too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea is right on they would all be normal grey's but there is always the chance of something else being thrown in there as a surprise.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

All I know is they will all be really cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea like i don,t no what the parents were so may have some big surprise or not


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

allen said:


> ok now once they are healthy enough to breed with bopper being a pied male and cinny a pearl cinnamon female what would the chicks be


Baby tiels.


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats what I was gonna say Plukie! you beat me too it... LOL although I agree with Bea and Laura.. and of course Spike is 100% right


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is what they will get 

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Grey Split To Pied

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey


----------

